# New Forge World Release - Grey Knights Land Raider Redeemer



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Forge World have released two new vehicle kits. http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/acatalog/QUATERMASTERS_STORE_DAEMONHUNTERS_AND_ORDO_XENOS_32.html

Their announcement:-



> _*Grey Knights Land Raider Redeemer*
> Our Grey Knights Redeemer provides the Ordo Malleus with some much needed armoured support, modifying the plastic Land Raider into a Grey Knights specific Redeemer with twin-linked Psycannon and Firestorm Incinerator Cannon, each with wonderfully detailed servo-skull targeting systems and engraved litanies of purity. Designed by Will Hayes, you can see pictures of this model Here, and we are making it available to order in two ways:_
> _Firstly a resin conversion kit for the standard Plastic Space Marine Land Raider, containing weapons sponsons, twin psycannon and assault launchers. Secondly as a complete kit, which contains the resin conversion kit, along with our Grey Knights Tank Commander model and Grey Knights Land Raider Door Set 2, as well as a complete Plastic Space Marine Land_
> _Raider Kit._
> ...









































































​


----------



## Sanguinary Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

MUST HAVE ONE!:yahoo:

You can always count on FW to come out with sex on tracks can't ya?

"Was it good for you too? :smoke: "


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

screw it, why bother trying to find a GF, just get this, open the front hatch and bobs your uncle

all we need now are the rules to actually use them


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

oh sweet baby that is liquid awesome wraped in a layer of awesome


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

:shok:
soooo pretty... I'll need 2.

... stupid money tree isn't growing fast enough!!!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

My god thats amazing, twould go great with my GK dreadnought...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm buying that kit in any case. Thats fine stuff, and fits in with the design.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That. Is. Nasty. Evil I would say actually. I'd be shitting my pants if I saw that coming towards me. Can't wait to see some painted versions of it.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Getting one of these would be a dream come true


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn it.... and I actually have a Grey Knight Army that could use a Landraider. FW you bastards.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Its to be released 24th november, one would suppose that they'll have rules copy-pasted with "space marine" replaced with "grey knight" by then


----------



## Sanguinary Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

But then what's the PV change for the twin Psycannon mount? And can they be UBER-MONDO Incinerators? Mmmmm, no cover and no invulnerable.:grin: 

So I really doubt it will be cut-n-paste.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

It's sooooo nice. I must resist the temptation to buy one just before christmas, but I don't know if I can! It looks great! 

Good release FW :good:


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is the Grey Knight Razorback Kit.
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/ingrb.htm


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Glad they are beefing up the range. All they need is a codex update....


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

That is one of the best FW models in a long time, and mostly they are all pretty awesome. Great look, excellent little touches so it stands out from the plastic one and yeah it is just a sweet, sweet ride. 
I'll have three... well if I had a Daemon Hunters army, sadly I don't but aye I'd love to see one painted as well.


----------



## TheGreenKing (Apr 15, 2008)

Ordered mine at 1:46 this morning...about 2 mins after first looking at the model :biggrin: its just too immense not to have in my gk army.


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

As has already been said, thank you FW for bringing this out. I really want one of these now but £60 :shok: I could get a baneblade for that.


----------

